

This is why cloud computing rocks1 - jimbones
http://avherald.com/h/?article=457880ba

======
meseznik
Looks like it's down now. Here's the msg:

Our Servers are currently offline due to the failure of the harddisk RAID
controller, an IBM technician is on the way to Salzburg.

At this time we have no estimate when the server will come back online

